# HGH Fragment 176-191 Log (Purchase Peptides)



## chemical (Aug 5, 2012)

I purchased peptides a couple days ago and started using yesterday.  Fast shipping, I know.  I decided after researching with HGH Fragment a couple of days to do this log.  I wasn't going to do it, unless I really started noticing things that I thought peptides users and researchers would be interested in.  So, on day one, I injected 100mcg subcutaneously into the test subject in the morning, I had just eaten but I was so eager to start that I just went for it.  Later that night I injected 150mcg again subq.  Keep in mind I did not exercise at all that day.  The next day, I decided that I would just try injecting once per day at a full dose of 300mcg.  I planned to do 250 so I would Get 4 shot per mg, but I wanted to blast one high to see if there were any noticeable effects.  I noticed nothing immediately within 15 minutes afterward.  However, I decided to mow the yard and that is when I really started to feel the effects.  It is a push mower of course, that is the point.  *You should see my little rat push my mower, it is truly a sight.*  I started sweating profusely during and my energy seemed through the roof.  I came inside and was extremely hungry.  I don't think that HGH Fragement has an effect on ghrelin, but the rapid energy consumption made me starved.  I think this is valuable information because it does not only last 6 minutes or 15 minutes like others do.  It seems it is more dependent on training or some type of exercise.  This would be like it is just waiting for you to exert energy.  I will try to update this log consistently.

The main reason I wanted to do this is because there is so much information out there that is conflicting.  Some of this may have to do with the fact that there is 177-191 as well as 176-191.  The quality of the peptides can vary between peptide company to company, so if you do want to give this stuff a try I would advise you to get a couple bottles and look for buy one get one free.  Purchase Peptides has the buy one get one free and is the absolute best peptide company I have ever used.  Fastest shipping and the quality is amazing.  So far so good I will keep everyone posted.*?*?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks we appreciate that. We try to cover every base here customer service, fast shipping and a quality product at a fair price.


----------



## chemical (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, well as promised I am revisiting this log.  I have learned that just because a lot of people haven't posted, that doesn't mean no one finds it interesting or extremely informative.  After all, it is a log, not a conversation.  So, last night I wanted to really test the depths of HGH Fragment, so I decided to hit 500mcg before bed.  I want to stress that this dose isn't necessary I am just experimenting here as I know there is some really bad info out there.  Since my experience last time indicated that it's effects lasted a long time, I decided to give it a try at night.  Well, the next day I had not eaten for a while and started to get extremely hungry.  Again, It felt like a ghrp-6 feeling as if I had never eaten before.  I started sweating profusely and was actually cold from all the sweat.  I even turned the fan off because I was so cold.  It reminded me of being a kid, when you really needed food.  Purchase Peptides has a really strong product here as I have never heard of this effect before, especially not in 177-191 as opposed to 176-191.  This has inspired me and I have really noticed my waist becoming smaller.  I'm not sure if this is just water or actual fat.  It has been a very short amount of time, so I am skeptical, but results are results.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 8, 2012)

is it you or the rat? lol you kept saying "I did this", "I sweated", etc. just bustin' you balls but definitely contradicting lol

anyways i'll def be checking in on this log as this peptide interests me. best of luck!


----------

